
Show HN: Lumiverse – discover great educational videos - rayalez
http://lumiverse.io
======
rayalez
I want lumiverse to become the perfect place for people to publish, discover
and discuss great educational videos. I want to build a friendly and
intelligent community, make it easy for video creators to find an audience,
and make it easy for viewers to discover awesome videos.

In the future, I want to expand into other types of content(starting with
tutorials, art, short films, and comedy), and create the most awesome platform
for hosting and selling high quality video series.

I have received a rejection letter from YC Fellowship(you can read the
application here - [https://medium.com/@rayalez/lumiverse-yc-
application-c66d056...](https://medium.com/@rayalez/lumiverse-yc-
application-c66d05688369)), and now I'm trying to figure out what's wrong, and
what can be done better.

I would really love some feedback and critique. How would you improve it? What
are the flaws in this idea? What would you do with this platform?

